# F1 2010 - Saitek R440 Force Feedback?



## Siogeil (23. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nach so vielen Jahren endlich wieder ein Formel 1 -Spiel, herrlich!
Allerdings habe ich hier ein altes R440 FF von Saitek, welches im Spiel nicht erkannt wird. Ich kann wohl die Steuerung individuell konfigurieren und so zum Beispiel dem Beschleunigen das Gaspedal zuordnen.
Aber auf die FF-Effekte muss ich dann komplett verzichten, die Zusatz-Optionen für Lenkräder sind ausgegraut.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was ich da machen kann?
Kann ich vielleicht dem PC oder dem Spiel vorgaukeln, dass ich ein unterstützes Lenkrad habe (also vielleicht sogar fremde Lenkrad-Treiber installieren)?
Oder hilft es, wenn ich irgendwelche Profile in der Saitek SD6 Programming Software angebe?
Wäre schade drum, ohne FF ist ein Rennspiel nicht mal halb so gut wie mit.

Danke für Eure Zeit!

P.S.: Bei Total (Expert): 49 Euro. Bei Saturn 39,99 Euro...

Update:

Tolle Wurst... Nach einem Neustart (den der PC forderte), gehen die FF-Effekte jetzt gar nicht mehr. Obwohl passender Treiber (Win 7 64-bit), konnte ich direkt nach der Installation in der Gerätesteuerung die FF-Effekte testen. Jetzt: "Allgemeine Windows-Shell-DLL funktioniert nicht mehr" und Test-Fenster schließt sich.
Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell, auch Board usw. ? Mal widowsupdate manuell machen, ob windows vlt. neuere/andere Treiber für das Lenkrad bietet?


----------



## Siogeil (24. September 2010)

Hallo,
also der Treiber für's Lenkrad wurde frisch installiert.
Also das Neueste von der Saitek-Homepage runtergeladen und vorher mit Win7 noch nie ein Lenkrad angeschlossen gehabt.
Mit neuen Board-Treibern meinst Du das BIOS?
Na ich weiß nicht...
Bisher lief ja immer alles. Und ans BIOS gehen ist mir eigentlich zu heikel...

Da muss es doch einen Trick geben, dem Spiel zu sagen, dass ein FF-Lenkrad angeschlossen ist!

Irgendwer noch eine Idee?


----------



## IXS (25. September 2010)

Saitek.... da war doch noch was....

Achso!

Finger weg, wenn man deren Geräte länger als ein bis zwei Jahre nutzen will. Die Treiberunterstützung ist grauenhaft. In den meisten Fällen funktionieren die Geräte nur auf dem Betriebssystem der Zeit, in der sie entwickelt wurden.  Alles Andere ist Glücksache. Wie z.B. ein universaler USB Treiber, mit dem das Gerät harmoniert.
Ansonsten könnte man die Geräte noch an einen Schützenverein abgeben... so als Objekte für Schießübungen


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2010)

Boardtreiber: die kriegst Du beim Boiardhersteller, ganz normale "Chipsatztreiber", kein BIOS.


Aber wegen des Lenkrads: ich hab gelesen, dass es bei F1 2010 wohl verbreitet Probleme gibt mit FF-Einstellungen usw., d.h vlt muss man da auf nen Patch warten...


----------



## Siogeil (25. September 2010)

Problem gelöst!
Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei anderen Lenkrädern, einfach mal ausprobieren.
Ich kann allerdings nicht genau sagen, woran es gelegen hat, ich habe mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig gemacht:

1. Nicht mit einem normalen Userprofil, sondern als Admin bei Windows angemeldet.
2. Als Admin das Lenkrad deinstalliert und im Registrierungs-Editor alles mit "Saitek" gelöscht, was geht.
3. Neustart.
4. Treiber, bzw. Lenkrad neu installiert.
5. Spiel das erste Mal als Admin gestartet, daher kannte Windows Live mich noch nicht und das Spiel startete von vorne (Interview - war aber auch nicht schlimm, habe ja nicht wirklich gespielt.)
6. Dann bei "Individuell" einige Tasten und Links / Rechts und Gas / Bremse auf's Lenkrad gelegt und schon war das Lenkrad-Menü zugänglich! Also konnte ich auch die FF-Effekt-Einstellungen vornehmen.

Und im Spiel lief dann alles einwandfrei, juchuh!

Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, was davon nun das Problem behoben hat, zumindest zocke ich jetzt weiter fröhlich als Admin, da weiß ich, dass es läuft (nach Neustart erneut ausprobiert: Funzt alles).


----------



## Sportfreund125 (2. November 2010)

also ich hab damit auch ein broblem denn meine einstellungen haben sich einmal von selbst umgestellt und die passen nicht zu meinem fahrstiel und die force feedback option kann ich nicht öffnen also nicht draufzugreifen.
was kan man machen das ich zugriff darauf bekomme den ich noch nie hatte seit dem ich das spiel hatte????
viele dank im vorraus


----------

